# Bellows mod for MC2 to solve retention?



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm not yet bothered by the retention in the new MC2 I've just acquired, but I was wondering whether a bellows blower on the top of the hopper would solve the retention issue by blowing through and out into the dispenser, and whether anyone had tried this? If the hopper lid had a nice circle cut into it and a small bellows added on top, retaining the seal, might that provide enough ooomph to push the final bit of grounds through do you think?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think any belows would have sufficient 'puff' to overcome the volume of air and beans in the hopper.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe if the whole lid assembly was the bellows section? I wonder whether a collapsible camping bowl like this might work? 125mm diameter, with a little handle on the top to collapse and return back to the "full of air" position? Would need to find a black one of course...

https://rockrun.com/products/sea-to-summit-x-bowl?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Paid&utm_campaign=CPC&variant=31462562504&sfdr_ptcid=8795_100_68897244&sfdr_hash=2164b167ebde83bd6b9bb76fb791d59a&gclid=CjwKCAjwtdeFBhBAEiwAKOIy585Gvlgtw4IcRWMNtTmE1MXoucHkfLMwgOmnAs8IE5QAfZm6NIsNTxoCH8MQAvD_BwE


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Just popping the lid back on yesterday seemed to prompt most of the retained grinds to fall down the chute, so I suspect the bowl concept would work. For a few ££ might give it a try.


----------

